# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Have you ever been caught/caught (somebody) masturbating?

## Marvo

I just thought this was a silly, yet funny idea.

Tell me about your experiences, of getting caught masturbating, or catching somebody masturbating. I've personally never been "caught" masturbating, though I've had several close calls. I believe I once walked into my brothers room, while he was doing it. I could hear him moving around with his chair, when I suddenly started going down the stairs, and when I entered his room, he had sorta pulled most of himself under the table on his chair, and his eyes were all wide-open, when I spoke to him. Funny stuff  ::content:: 

So tell me about your experiences  :smiley:

----------


## Spartiate

This reminds me of a late night chat running gag about Wanted and his maid  :tongue2: .

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=874

----------


## Shark Rider

hahaha...its funny when we talk about it but not when it happens to us. well one time i was almost caught by my mom. when she opened the door i just turned around and put it back in my pants. lol good think there wasnt any playboy or something around. i was pretty emberrassed even if she saw nothing. aaand... no, i havent cought anyone.

----------


## Goldney

Apparently the janitor at my school was caught doing it in an empty classroom. Hence his nickname now being F*cky. He's really weird, he walks around school with this bin on wheels. He doesn't look like he's all there if you know what I mean.

I think a boy a year above me was also caught doing it in the changing rooms.

I know that a few of my friends have been caught as well, it's funny when it happens to other people.

How could you be desperate enough to rub one out in a public place though? I hope this will always delude me... some things are better off not being known.

----------


## Marvo

I've done it in part-public places. Not because of the urge, I just had nothing better to do  ::lol::

----------


## Michael

I noticed some kid doing it in class when I was in the 7th grade. I said something like, "WTF, are you beatin your meat?" really loud so everyone would look.

The kid got suspended for public indecency and was made fun of until the day we graduated.

----------


## Marvo

Haha, that's awesome  ::D:

----------


## Neko

I'm not in the same class as this kid, but I heard that he had been caught masturbating in school. The news got around pretty quickly, but I'm kind of annoyed about not knowing what his classmates' reactions were.  ::lol::

----------


## Xox

This reminds me of DV chat a few days ago, too.
Hm Well anyway Ive caught my brother masturbating all the time, while walking in on him on his computer. Its even more disgusting than it sounds. Not knocking was a big mistake. Nowadays I knock then wait a few minutes before going in. haha

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> This reminds me of DV chat a few days ago, too.
> Hm Well anyway Ive caught my brother masturbating all the time, while walking in on him on his computer. Its even more disgusting than it sounds. Not knocking was a big mistake. Nowadays I knock then wait a few minutes before going in. haha



You poor thing!!

I've never caught anyone.. I have heard _noises_ coming from my parents' bedroom one evening when I got home a little earlier than expected. I ran back downstairs and emailed my best friend's mom because I was so traumatized.  :tongue2:  Then about an hour later I decided it was safe enough to emerge out of my hiding place, and I saw my parents chasing each other around the kitchen table.

----------


## bro

I've never been caught, I'm quite discreet.

----------


## Michael

> You poor thing!!
> 
> I've never caught anyone.. I have heard _noises_ coming from my parents' bedroom one evening when I got home a little earlier than expected.




Why'd you remind me... 

I had just brought a girl home too... bad day.

----------


## Spartiate

> You poor thing!!
> 
> I've never caught anyone.. I have heard _noises_ coming from my parents' bedroom one evening when I got home a little earlier than expected. I ran back downstairs and emailed my best friend's mom because I was so traumatized.  Then about an hour later I decided it was safe enough to emerge out of my hiding place, and I saw my parents chasing each other around the kitchen table.



 ::shock::  That sucks, I know.





> I had just brought a girl home too... bad day.



Hahahaha...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Spart and Michael, I am sorry about your experiences but good to know I'm not the only one. We should start a support group.  ::shock::

----------


## Xox

Lol, considering all my unvoluntary ....sightings...I"d join!

----------


## Spartiate

We need a name... propositions?

----------


## Michael

T-SAW...

Traumatized Sex Act Witnesses.

I'm buzzin to hard to be creative...  :Sad:

----------


## wasup

*J*enuine *e*yewitnesses of *r*eally *k*inky-shit

So yeah, maybe I stretched it a bit.

----------


## Man of Shred

Nope never been caught. Even in pubplic i have very good sel fcontrol during an orgasm. you would never know. You guys officially know too much Xd

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Nope never been caught. Even in pubplic i have very good sel fcontrol during an orgasm. you would never know. You guys officially know too much Xd



What do you do about the em... mess???  ::o: 

Wasup, best yet.  :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

I love to get caught masturbating.  I set it up all the time.  I always act like I think the person was so rude for invading my privacy.  And then I make them catch me again the next day, and every day.  They usually figure out that it's intentional after about a month.

----------


## Wavefunction

> I love to get caught masturbating. I set it up all the time. I always act like I think the person was so rude for invading my privacy. And then I make them catch me again the next day, and every day. They usually figure out that it's intentional after about a month.



 ::chuckle::  
I've never heard that point of view.

----------


## Michael

> I love to get caught masturbating.  I set it up all the time.  I always act like I think the person was so rude for invading my privacy.  And then I make them catch me again the next day, and every day.  They usually figure out that it's intentional after about a month.




HAHAHAHA, are you serious? That's the first weird thing I've ever seen you post. Are you drunk as shit right now? I mean I am so maybe I'm missing somethin... Or were you joking?

That's one of the few times I've actually LOL from reading something.

----------


## Marvo

> This reminds me of DV chat a few days ago, too.
> Hm Well anyway Ive caught my brother masturbating all the time, while walking in on him on his computer. Its even more disgusting than it sounds. Not knocking was a big mistake. Nowadays I knock then wait a few minutes before going in. haha



Haha, your big- or lilbro?





> You poor thing!!
> 
> I've never caught anyone.. I have heard _noises_ coming from my parents' bedroom one evening when I got home a little earlier than expected. I ran back downstairs and emailed my best friend's mom because I was so traumatized.  Then about an hour later I decided it was safe enough to emerge out of my hiding place, and I saw my parents chasing each other around the kitchen table.



Are you serious about being traumatized? It's perfectly normal, you shouldn't expect anything else from your parents  :wink2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Are you serious about being traumatized? It's perfectly normal, you shouldn't expect anything else from your parents



YES.  ::shock::  It was horrible.

----------


## Universal Mind

> HAHAHAHA, are you serious? That's the first weird thing I've ever seen you post. Are you drunk as shit right now? I mean I am so maybe I'm missing somethin... Or were you joking?
> 
> That's one of the few times I've actually LOL from reading something.



Oh shit.  Somebody thought I was serious.   ::lol::   Man, I would go to the police station and tell them to lock me up if I really did that.

----------


## Michael

> Oh shit.  Somebody thought I was serious.    Man, I would go to the police station and tell them to lock me up if I really did that.



Phew, I couldn't tell if you were kidding of just being straight-up about it. That would be some serious sexual tension problem or somethin lol





> YES.  It was horrible.



I agree... no1 want to hear their mom screaming like that...

There is nothing normal about this for some people Marvo. my parents dont even kiss in front of me. That would even creep me out now that I think about it.

I needa stop rememberin this. Haven't thought of it in years until this thread.

----------


## Wavefunction

> Oh shit. Somebody thought I was serious.  Man, I would go to the police station and tell them to lock me up if I really did that.



Good. I wasn't sure for a few seconds there...  ::shock::

----------


## Marvo

> .There is nothing normal about this for some people Marvo. my parents dont even kiss in front of me. That would even creep me out now that I think about it.



It's perfectly normal for an adult maried couple to have sex. They didn't mean 'to do it in front of you' but it happened anyway. If you want your parents to keep together, sex is one of best ways.

----------


## Adam

Not been caught, or caught anyone else for that matter - Not that I would really want to lol. Although I have on many occasions been caught with a girl  :Oops:

----------


## Marvo

While in bed?

----------


## wasup

> While in bed?



 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> It's perfectly normal for an adult maried couple to have sex. They didn't mean 'to do it in front of you' but it happened anyway. If you want your parents to keep together, sex is one of best ways.



As rational people, we are all perfectly aware that parents are just regular human beings who should be having sex.

As offspring, however, we must protest this horrid.... thing.

----------


## Universal Mind

I've caught my parents having sex a bunch of times.  That is because I always hide under the bed and wait for the right moment to jump up and laugh at them.  Then I start taking pictures.  My father always gets pissed, but he's a midget, so I just pick him up by the hair and tell him he will shut up if he knows what's good for him.  Then I refuse to leave the room.

----------


## Marvo

> As rational people, we are all perfectly aware that parents are just regular human beings who should be having sex.
> 
> As offspring, however, we must protest this horrid.... thing.



Protect what?

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Meh, I've heard those noises in my parents bedroom too. Also have found my brothers stash of naked women pictures :/ so not cool.
 I think my brother might have seen something when I had my ex over once. I was laughing though, afterwards by how close it was. 
     I hate thinkin about my family and theyre sexual life. It SO does not intrest me.

----------


## Xox

My big brother,...who's 22. And Ive been catching him since he was like...12?
 ::shock:: 
And ofcoasre Ive accidently came acroos all my brothers porn vids, my other brother actually talkes to me about it like "oh wow this one is good!"
I pretend I dont know what it is....and yeah I have 4 brothers, and Ive unforunately come across with some type of disgusting something with each of them 
 ::shock::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Protect what?



PROTEST. Not protect.

----------


## Alban

I think sisters are a lot better at catching brothers than the other way round.
Probably coz males can't help themselves.
I'm an only son with three sisters. I had a LOT of close calls but I don't think I was ever caught.
My sisters would probably tell you different.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I've both been caught (I made too much noise...) and caught someone. Lol X2

----------


## Marvo

> PROTEST. Not protect.



Ah, sorry, I misread  :smiley: 

But are you serious, about what you're saying?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Ah, sorry, I misread 
> 
> But are you serious, about what you're saying?



 ::shock:: 

Well yeah I'm serious about being a bit traumatized, but er.. come on now, use yer head.  :wink2:  Can you imagine me walking around my house with signs like "Stop this now" and "Think of the children"?? Whisked away to the nut house I would be.

----------


## Shark Rider

damn that reminds me. i've almost caught my parents once. they were on the bed like...about to do it when i suddenly entered cuz i forgoth something. it was descusting. but the worst part is that: one night i was watching TV in the living room. and i usually get to bed like 11 or 12 pm. and my parents get earlier. and this night i was watching Miami Ink and suddenly my dad got out of the room and tells me:
-Aren't you going to bed?
-Why sould i go, I'm watching my show?
-Because your mother adn I are having personal life and i dont want u to bother us!
 ::shock::  ::shock:: so this was the end of the conversation. i was so damn traumatized. and i still am right now just when i think about it  ::barf:: 

so next time when your mom or dad asks u to go to your room, uuh DONT ASK WHY! sometimes u'll prefere not to know anything...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

[QUOTE=DreamWave;532863]
-Aren't you going to bed?
-Why sould i go, I'm watching my show?
-Because your mother adn I are having personal life and i dont want u to bother us!
QUOTE]

Hahahaha!!!  ::rolllaugh::  That is so funny. And it's also funny that it is not weird at all to say something like that from a parent's perspective. I wonder exactly WHY us kids find this so horrible.

----------


## Marvo

I wouldn't find it horrible, and I have no idea about why you would?

----------


## Shark Rider

i think i found it horrible cuz i was thinking of sex and that kind of stuff...well, maybe it has nothing to do with that...

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha. I've caught many people doing a variety of freaky stuff.

I've been caught masturbating by my grandmother of all people. I didn't have a door on my bedroom, just a blanket hanging over the entrance. She walked right in and there I was, spread out and going at it. She looked at me and said, "Go do that in the bathroom behind a locked door." and she walked out. I laugh about it now but then, I was mortified. I don't think I did if for a long time after that.

----------


## Clairity

> I've been caught masturbating by my grandmother of all people. I didn't have a door on my bedroom, just a blanket hanging over the entrance. She walked right in and there I was, spread out and going at it. She looked at me and said, "Go do that in the bathroom behind a locked door." and she walked out. I laugh about it now but then, I was mortified. I don't think I did if for a long time after that.



 :Eek:  OMG!! I wouldn't be able to look her in the face ever EVER again!  :Oops:

----------


## Alban

> Haha. I've caught many people doing a variety of freaky stuff.
> 
> I've been caught masturbating by my grandmother of all people. I didn't have a door on my bedroom, just a blanket hanging over the entrance. She walked right in and there I was, spread out and going at it. She looked at me and said, "Go do that in the bathroom behind a locked door." and she walked out. I laugh about it now but then, I was mortified. I don't think I did if for a long time after that.



Surreal scene now burned into my mind... and just as I head to bed!  ::shock::

----------


## Marvo

> Haha. I've caught many people doing a variety of freaky stuff.
> 
> I've been caught masturbating by my grandmother of all people. I didn't have a door on my bedroom, just a blanket hanging over the entrance. She walked right in and there I was, spread out and going at it. She looked at me and said, "Go do that in the bathroom behind a locked door." and she walked out. I laugh about it now but then, I was mortified. I don't think I did if for a long time after that.



Haha, poor you  ::D: 
Atleast she wasn't being anti-masturbate nazi at you  :tongue2:

----------


## lag

Caught a friend of mine once. She doesn't remember (7 years ago now). I don't bring it up, oh so many memories.

As for myself, one close call easily avoided by jumping out a window but no actual "being caught"





> I love to get caught masturbating.  I set it up all the time.  I always act like I think the person was so rude for invading my privacy.  And then I make them catch me again the next day, and every day.  They usually figure out that it's intentional after about a month.



Awesome.

Anyway of all the threads I've been lurking, I figured this would be the best place for a first post.

----------


## Neko

> Anyway of all the threads I've been lurking, I figured this would be the best place for a first post.



Your very first post in a thread about masturbation.
Nice.  ::banana::

----------


## BiVixen

I have almost been caught a few times masturbating. The surge of them opening the door riiiight after finishing is heart-stopping. Never caught anyone else though and never been caught with my boyfriend either.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

I've never caught anyone except my ex-girlfriend. When I lived at home, I slept on the top bunk and my younger brother slept below me and once in a while I'd feel the bed slightly rocking back and forth. No noises, though.

I've almost been caught a couple times. Once it was around 11 and my mom came home and came in my room to make sure my brothers were asleep and I slid down into the covers really quick. The only other times would be when I'd be on the computer after everyone was asleep and I'd hear my parents' door open or heard someone walking outside the room and I put it away.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I wouldn't find it horrible, and I have no idea about why you would?



Marvo I am going to ignore you because your replies in this thread have been consistently strange.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> I've been caught masturbating by my grandmother of all people. ...She looked at me and said, "Go do that in the bathroom behind a locked door." and she walked out. I laugh about it now but then, I was mortified. I don't think I did if for a long time after that.



Lol, sounds like your grandmother is pretty cool.

I've never caught anyone, and never been caught ...  ::ninja::  I'm quite careful  :tongue2:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

I agree with Marvo. I certainly don't want to see them do it or picture them doing it, but it makes me glad knowing they do. When I see my parents, I always hope that I have a marriage like that. I guess we are kinda used to them being close because my mom would sit on my dad's lap at the dinner table a lot of times. They hold hands in the car sometimes. They always cuddle on the couch when we watch movies. They've been married for 25 years and none of this has decreased at all.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Well duh I agree with this:





> but it makes me glad knowing they do.



And all I am saying is this:





> I certainly don't want to see them do it or picture them doing it



 ::roll::  Didn't think I'd have to explain myself around here.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Perhaps I misread or misunderstood what Marvo and/or you were meaning. But in my defense, almost everyone I've ever known has expressed much disgust at the thought that their parents have sex. Just the idea makes them want to throw up.

----------


## Michael

trust me idec, when your trying to have sex with someone, you don't want to hear your parents at it. its a mood killer for sure.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

> trust me idec, when your trying to have sex with someone, you don't want to hear your parents at it. its a mood killer for sure.



Heh, I bet. I've never done it in my parents' house, so I wouldn't know. In fact, I've never done it when anyone else besides us were in the house before.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

There have been many times where I've 'almost' been caught, but have saved myself with quick thinking.  Extremely frightening.

----------


## Pride

lol, one time my mom walked in on me

she saw everything, i couldn't even look her in the face for like a week.
man the memory of it... damn it sucked

----------


## orange_entity

I've never been caught but I've seen a few people mastrubating in public.

This is going to sound strange but a semester ago in college someone was mastrubating in one of the stalls. The person would do that several times in the semester (the door was  totally open once and everyone ran out of that bathroom).

In high school there was this one football player that would always mastrubate during practice (it was funny when the coach caught him. Lol).

----------


## JFK

never really caught any one but letts just say  i will never open the history thing ever ever again  :Sad:

----------


## Marvo

I agree with Idec about the parent thing, just the same for me. I'm sorry if you got any other impressions, Mes  :smiley:

----------


## Identity X

I've told this story in IRC a few times and it usually generates a moderate amount of lolz.

When my brother and I was 4 or 5, we were playing under our parent's bed when we found a magazine. We browsed it intriguingly for about ten minutes but finaslly gave up, so we went downstairs with the magazine in hand and shouted out a question to my mum:

_Mum, why are these ladies licking the other ladies bottoms?_

 ::chuckle::  My father looked embarassed and my mother looked both embarassed and furious with my father. Heh. 

Fast forward say five years and my Bro and I were playing with our great 486-DX2 computer. There was a huge box of 3.5" floppies, often with games on. It was rather big, so you discovered new things all the time. We'd thought we'd found a good'un when we discovered a plain blue disk with _VIDEO NASTIES_ written on in my father's neat writing. Expecting a nice, violent video game (not that we weren't already playing _Doom_ or _Syndicate_), we were (pleasantly?) surprised to find some seriously hardcore porn, some in full 256-colour!

We must have left it in the drve because the next day it wasn't there. It has not been seen since, and since I don't see him now, I haven't had a chance to tease my father about it.

----------


## 13redfan

> Haha. I've caught many people doing a variety of freaky stuff.
> 
> I've been caught masturbating by my grandmother of all people. I didn't have a door on my bedroom, just a blanket hanging over the entrance. She walked right in and there I was, spread out and going at it. She looked at me and said, "Go do that in the bathroom behind a locked door." and she walked out. I laugh about it now but then, I was mortified. I don't think I did if for a long time after that.



 ::rolllaugh::  ooooo hahahahaha that's funny. I remember this one time (completely unrelated) where my best friend was sitting on the toilet at my house, and my step dad's mom (so step gran i guess) walked in, didn't see him, pulled down her pants and began sitting down to go to the loo. I can just imagine their faces when she realised there was someone sitting there lol!




> lol, one time my mom walked in on me
> 
> she saw everything, i couldn't even look her in the face for like a week.
> man the memory of it... damn it sucked



That's pretty embarrassing... I've never been caught in the act, but this one time I was getting out of the shower afterwards, and was standing getting a towel from the cupboard when my aunt walked in. There I was, water dripping off me, fully erect with my hand reaching into the cupboard. She didn't look me in the eye for a while.

I was also once at my girlfriend's house and her parents and sister had gone shopping, and we were doing it in her bed when they all arrived home early and unannounced. Her mom knocked on the door and was like "CAUGHT YOU!" and they were all laughing at us which was a little weird.

----------


## Jeff777

I plead the 5th times 10.

----------


## Alban

> I've told this story in IRC a few times and it usually generates a moderate amount of lolz.



I can understand if the following comment is construed as annoying:
I'm not sure why but that story makes me feel sad.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Been caught, solo, by my dad once. ...Talk about awkward.

Been caught with my ex a bunch-a-times. Twice by her Dad. Again..awkward.  ::wtf2:: 

I've caught two friends of mine, solo.

And I've caught a bunch of my friends, with their partners.

----------


## Spartiate

> Been caught, solo, by my dad once. ...Talk about awkward.
> 
> Been caught with my ex a bunch-a-times. Twice by her Dad. Again..awkward. 
> 
> I've caught two friends of mine, solo.
> 
> And I've caught a bunch of my friends, with their partners.



Hehe, that`s a pretty solid record, not one I would want either  :tongue2: ...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hehe, that`s a pretty solid record, not one I would want either ...



Hahah. Hey, ya can't make an omelette without breaking some eggs, right?  ::chuckle::

----------


## Jeff777

> I've told this story in IRC a few times and it usually generates a moderate amount of lolz.
> 
> When my brother and I was 4 or 5, we were playing under our parent's bed when we found a magazine. We browsed it intriguingly for about ten minutes but finaslly gave up, so we went downstairs with the magazine in hand and shouted out a question to my mum:
> 
> _Mum, why are these ladies licking the other ladies bottoms?_
> 
>  My father looked embarassed and my mother looked both embarassed and furious with my father. Heh. 
> 
> Fast forward say five years and my Bro and I were playing with our great 486-DX2 computer. There was a huge box of 3.5" floppies, often with games on. It was rather big, so you discovered new things all the time. We'd thought we'd found a good'un when we discovered a plain blue disk with _VIDEO NASTIES_ written on in my father's neat writing. Expecting a nice, violent video game (not that we weren't already playing _Doom_ or _Syndicate_), we were (pleasantly?) surprised to find some seriously hardcore porn, some in full 256-colour!
> ...



You know what they say, like father like son.

----------


## mark

well I have been caught solo of my mum 3 times  :Oops:  each of which followed by 2 weeks of no conversations and once she even came out with the line "ah I caught you there didnt I!!" that is burned into my memory  ::shock:: 

I have been caught off friends with ex's about 4 times and I got caught once doing it in the cinema  ::shock::  not good lol

I have caught my brother 2 times...not a nice sight

my parents going at it 3 times once I was with a friend and I actually had to punch him in the arm to get rid of his smile and also remember my step dads classic line of "alright lads!"  ::barf:: 

and I have caught friends solo a fair few times. One girl actually didnt care and after she "finished" came down stairs and proceeded to inform me and my ex on the best vibrators out there which was quite funny ha ha

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> well I have been caught solo of my mum 3 times  each of which followed by 2 weeks of no conversations and once she even came out with the line "ah I caught you there didnt I!!" that is burned into my memory 
> 
> I have been caught off friends with ex's about 4 times and I got caught once doing it in the cinema  not good lol
> 
> I have caught my brother 2 times...not a nice sight
> 
> my parents going at it 3 times once I was with a friend and I actually had to punch him in the arm to get rid of his smile and also remember my step dads classic line of "alright lads!" 
> 
> and I have caught friends solo a fair few times. One girl actually didnt care and after she "finished" came down stairs and proceeded to inform me and my ex on the best vibrators out there which was quite funny ha ha



Holy crap!!  ::D:  What, do you spend your life walking into people's bedrooms without knocking?

----------


## mark

> Holy crap!!  What, do you spend your life walking into people's bedrooms without knocking?




ha ha ha most of the time it was in random places like living rooms or kitchens or bathrooms and the likes of that lol

yeah at uni we all just walked into each others rooms all the time ha ha most of the time we would lock the door if we didnt want people in lol but sometimes you forget ha ha :Oops:

----------


## Spartiate

> or kitchens



Hahaha, I'm never eating at your place  :tongue2: ...

----------


## Vex Kitten

This thread has exploded nicely.
My grandmother was pretty mellow. She caught me doing a few embarassing things because was the type to just barge in anywhere. It was her house after all.





> Twice by her Dad. Again..awkward.



Akward isn't the word for that ^^^^ situation. How did he react to that, I wonder?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> This thread has exploded nicely.



 ::o: 

That was intentional, wasn't it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

::angel::

----------


## Identity X

> You know what they say, like father like son.



Hope not...

----------


## Pastro

Goddamnit, this brought back a repressed memory ::shock::

----------


## Marvo

Do tell!

----------


## ClouD

A girl was mashing herself with a Coca Cola bottle, in the middle of class.

Very graphic.


I have masturbated in public countless numbers of times.

Though, always with at least a cubicle door as seperation.


My brother has a tendency, to keep his door open, and apparently, he doesn't care if we see.

He hasn't got much to brag about.

----------


## Burns

LOL, this video reminded me of this thread (another classic I Am Bored moment  :tongue2:  )
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=25772

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> LOL, this video reminded me of this thread (another classic I Am Bored moment  )
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=25772



 ::o:  Omg!! Hahahaha. How embarrassing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

BwuAHAaHAaAhaaAhAhAHa!!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## NeAvO

I don't get it what happened?  ::?:   :tongue2: 

Some friends eh? Posting it on th internet  ::lmao::

----------


## Goldney

What a great video. The guy pirouettes, stumbles, falls over and then slams the door whilst lieing on the floor shouting, "Get the f*ck out!"

Brilliant.

----------


## Michael

> LOL, this video reminded me of this thread (another classic I Am Bored moment  )
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=25772



classic.

----------


## Clairity

Wow.. talking about never being able to live something down!  Caught and posted on the internet for all time.  :tongue2:

----------


## awoke

Well, this doesn't have to do with masturbation, but I always found it funny. as well as disturbing, lol.

I was playing chess with my uncle a couple years ago. The chess board was on a little coffe table at about the level of our knees, and we were both sitting on regular wooden chairs. It was summer and my uncle was wearing some shorts that were way too short.
Half way thru the game, I look down, and notice one of his testicles has worked its way out of his shorts, and is resting on his chair in plain view. I didn't have the nerve at the time to point it out to him, so i pretended not to notice. I had to play the rest of the game seeing his nutsack in the feild of my vision when ever i looked at the chessboard. lmao, pretty awkward game of chess.

----------


## Jeff777

> well I have been caught solo of my mum 3 times  each of which followed by 2 weeks of no conversations and once she even came out with the line "ah I caught you there didnt I!!" that is burned into my memory 
> 
> I have been caught off friends with ex's about 4 times and I got caught once doing it in the cinema  not good lol
> 
> I have caught my brother 2 times...not a nice sight



LMFAO!!!!

----------


## bro

That is incredibly hilarious awoke...hahhahah, I wouldn't have been able to hold back the laughter...as a matter of fact..I once suffered from an escaped testicle...luckily, I was not in plain view of the public (not quite) ::?: .

----------


## Jeff777

I knew Marvo started this thread the minute I read the topic lol.  Years ago I jacked in a retail store bathroom but never was caught.  I don't need to jack that much, but when I do, I'm pretty covert about my "solo escapades"

----------


## Michael

Yea, I hate when my balls are hangin out. Usually happens at the beach or something wearing swim trunks. Everyone is so used to it now. Actually I don't care. I think everyone I know has seen my balls, sadly. Either from being super trashed and suddenly wanting to be a nudist, or the beach... But I never got caught jerkin off.

----------


## tekkendreams

> damn that reminds me. i've almost caught my parents once. they were on the bed like...about to do it when i suddenly entered cuz i forgoth something. it was descusting. but the worst part is that: one night i was watching TV in the living room. and i usually get to bed like 11 or 12 pm. and my parents get earlier. and this night i was watching Miami Ink and suddenly my dad got out of the room and tells me:
> -Aren't you going to bed?
> -Why sould i go, I'm watching my show?
> -Because your mother adn I are having personal life and i dont want u to bother us!
> so this was the end of the conversation. i was so damn traumatized. and i still am right now just when i think about it 
> 
> so next time when your mom or dad asks u to go to your room, uuh DONT ASK WHY! sometimes u'll prefere not to know anything...




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHH holy fuk i pissed my pants when i read this , cant imagine someones face if there parents said that ahahahahahaahaha this is the best one

----------


## grasshoppa

> I just thought this was a silly, yet funny idea.
> 
> Tell me about your experiences, of getting caught masturbating, or catching somebody masturbating. I've personally never been "caught" masturbating, though I've had several close calls. I believe I once walked into my brothers room, while he was doing it. I could hear him moving around with his chair, when I suddenly started going down the stairs, and when I entered his room, he had sorta pulled most of himself under the table on his chair, and his eyes were all wide-open, when I spoke to him. Funny stuff 
> 
> So tell me about your experiences




if you hear something dfont upen the door...geez...

----------


## Jamal

I've been caught on porn.. It was really embarrassing

----------


## Xox

> I've been caught on porn.. It was really embarrassing



At first I thought you meant you were "caught on porn" as in you were in it. haha

I hope you dont mean that  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

I've never been catched watching a porno either.

----------


## Jeff777

> I've never been catched watching a porno either.



Lucky bastard.

_Wonders why the ladies aren't sharing their experiences_

----------


## pepsibluefan

Almost got caught a couple of times. Once my mom made a commet saying "You better not be doing the nastey in front of that window." Where my computer was, but I have been going at it for 6 or 7 years and i haven't been caught yet.

----------


## grasshoppa

> Almost got caught a couple of times. Once my mom made a commet saying "You better not be doing the nastey in front of that window." Where my computer was, but I have been going at it for 6 or 7 years and i haven't been caught yet.



that made me lmafo. Ive been caught on porn...Luckily it was just a girl posing nude, not HARDKORZ. lol the person even said hi...and to make it more akward I said...hey, but it came out too loud.

----------


## cuddleyperson

lol although this isn't me walking in on a friend i thought it was rather funny. Basically he is a rather strong Christian, well he says he is... but his parents are vicars and they are quite strict.

So anyway my best friend who is a girl has moved in with me because basically her family sucks. :Sad: 

Anyway when i told him she was living at my house for the next year or so he was like.

" but dude, what about when you want some..private time", i knew exactly what he ment but i thought i'd coax it out of him.
it went like this..

Me:" What do you mean?"
him:" You know.. like times when the door is closed or something.."
Me:" like when?"
him:"Well you know like.... personal..business"
me:" Personal business?"
him:" You know man like.. what guys do man when you want the door closed"
me:" Dude what you do mean?"
him:" When your wanking man! Wanking!"
me:" oh right, of course! Oh well dude a closed door is a closed door, we both knock if the others door is closed".

LMAO hilarious!

----------


## Kromoh

lol

I was once almost caught by my mother (was doing too much noise lol) but I managed to react to her approaching quickly. Of course she knew wha tI was doing, but at least I avoided something worse  :tongue2: 

I've also caugh and been caught by my only male cousin. But we were almost reaised together, so we don't bother at all.

----

For the ones who dimissed the possibity: really, masturbating in public is such a thrill! It feels great (at least while you're doing it. It feels weird afterwards). It is really really great. You should try it yourselves. That idea that you _could_ be caught any moment is.. man... lol you imagine it yourselves!

----------


## Jeff777

My cousin came over my house...said his stomach hurt, went inside the hall bathroom and starting beating his stuff like it owed him money.  I peeked through the door (don't ask why...curiousity about what I knew he was doing got the better of me back when I was a kid) and I saw him jacking off watching himself in my mirror...I ran off...an hour later he came out and I asked him if he felt better...he said yeah and I said...I bet you do because you were just caught jacking off in the hall bathroom.  He was embaressed and never would admit it.

----------


## Marvo

Haha you guys, those stories are great! Keep 'em coming  ::D: 

On a related note, I was brushing teeth, and while standing in the bathroom, I glanced down the toilet, and noticed my brother hadn't flushed properly, as in, semen was floating around  :tongue2: 
But that's not funny, that's just ugh!

----------


## bro

Well, Kromoh...just don't get caught..I don't know what the laws are there but here that'll land ya in prison getting anally violated by a well-endowed hunk named "Bubba".

I've never been caught..though I've had plenty of close calls. One of the lotions I used had a VERY strong scent and my dad came in and was sniffing all over for the source until I realized and ran to the bathroom....

Also, my house creeks occassionally with hardwood floors so I can usually tell when someone is approaching though I always have a towel nearby...just in....case  :wink2:  to cover up the goods.

----------


## Temperamental

> Well, Kromoh...just don't get caught..I don't know what the laws are there but here that'll land ya in prison getting anally violated by a well-endowed hunk named "Bubba".
> 
> I've never been caught..though I've had plenty of close calls. One of the lotions I used had a VERY strong scent and my dad came in and was sniffing all over for the source until I realized and ran to the bathroom....
> 
> Also, my house creeks occassionally with hardwood floors so I can usually tell when someone is approaching though I always have a towel nearby...just in....case  to cover up the goods.



LOL. I bet your dad noticed.

I've been caught once. It was so embarrassing. I was playing around, pretending to have sex, I was like "OOoohhh, omgg" and my mom suddenly came in my room. She gave me this look  ::wtf::  and then left and closed the door.  lol

----------


## ClouD

LOL YOU MUST BE SO EMBARRASSED NOW OKAY

----------


## Аарон

I could never be embarassed with masturbation: its sex with someone I love.

----------


## tkdyo

I havnt been caught, but my girlfriend and I DID walk in on her little brother once...

We were just coming back from a date, and there was no one else in the house except for him before we came back, we go in to her parents room...and there is her 16 year old little brother with a porno on the laptop quickly pulling his pants up, trying to act like he was just changing.  gold!

----------


## Temperamental

> I havnt been caught, but my girlfriend and I DID walk in on her little brother once...
> 
> We were just coming back from a date, and there was no one else in the house except for him before we came back, we go in to her parents room...and there is her 16 year old little brother with a porno on the laptop quickly pulling his pants up, trying to act like he was just changing.  gold!



LMAO! awww, poor guy, I bet he was so embarrassed.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I've nearly been caught once from what I remember....as soon as the door knob in my room started turning my pants were back on, I know my mom knew I was doing 'something' out of the ordinary...from that point on I made it a habit to lock all of my doors when im doing that lol

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> LOL. I bet your dad noticed.
> 
> I've been caught once. It was so embarrassing. I was playing around, pretending to have sex, I was like "OOoohhh, omgg" and my mom suddenly came in my room. She gave me this look  and then left and closed the door.  lol



omg thats just solid gold hilarious, im sure you blushed like hell after that

----------


## ttraverse

This thread is amazing!  OK, my experiences...

Catcher:
My ex was a weirdo (thought that me groping him and trying to initiate sex while he was on the computer was 'inappropriate timing').  So one night I'm all into it and he's pushing me away so I go to bed.  I get up a few minutes later to get a glass of water and he's still on the computer which was in the living room of our tiny basement suite.  So I go into the living room and he's all cock-in-hand just finishing.  I was disgusted, irritated, and pissed to say the least.

Caught:
I thought I was home alone so decided it'd be the perfect time to engage in some seriously raunchy phone sex with an out-of-town hunny.  Well it turns out my dad was home and watching TV quietly in the living room (which was right next to my room).  No way in hell he didn't hear a thing. 

 ::shock::

----------


## Kromoh

> I could never be embarassed with masturbation: its sex with someone I love.



This comment is WIN.

I'm sooo quoting this in my sig.

----------


## ClouD

Lol guess who ^___^

----------


## Jeff777

> This thread is amazing!  OK, my experiences...
> 
> Catcher:
> My ex was a weirdo (thought that me groping him and trying to initiate sex while he was on the computer was 'inappropriate timing').  So one night I'm all into it and he's pushing me away so I go to bed.  I get up a few minutes later to get a glass of water and he's still on the computer which was in the living room of our tiny basement suite.  So I go into the living room and he's all cock-in-hand just finishing.  I was disgusted, irritated, and pissed to say the least.
> 
> Caught:
> I thought I was home alone so decided it'd be the perfect time to engage in some seriously raunchy phone sex with an out-of-town hunny.  Well it turns out my dad was home and watching TV quietly in the living room (which was right next to my room).  No way in hell he didn't hear a thing.



Your ex wasn't a weirdo.  He was straight retarded if he would rather engage in self-sex then enjoy a nights romp with you.  Lol about your father  :tongue2:

----------


## ttraverse

> Your ex wasn't a weirdo.  He was straight retarded if he would rather engage in self-sex then enjoy a nights romp with you.  Lol about your father



Oh shit ya, he's missin' out now!

Awww my poor dad  ::?:

----------


## ªllison

I walked in on my older brother having sex with his boyfriend about a year ago. I don't think he noticed me though.

Or maybe he did =0

But I've never been caught.

----------


## Marvo

Is your brother by any chance ClouD? Oh lordy lord  :tongue2:

----------


## Sandform

When I was in the fifth grade I was semi caught by my dad...I had my pants semi down and then I heard the front door open...my computer was piece of crap and was slow I couldn't close the windows fast enough and one of the banners got stuck on the screen...=D.  

I wasn't so worried about him catching me as much as him know what type of content I was viewing (not the straight kind).  luckily for me the banner was a link to straight porn  :wink2: .  My shirt was big enough to cover my unzippedness and I "think" my dad got the idea...but it was wierd he was in there for like 10 minutes before leaving the room...so I was there for 10 minutes with my shirt hiding the fact that I was unzipped.

I have caught my dad in bed playing with himself  ::roll:: .  I have caught my brother multiple times playing with himself that makes me giggle.  It was like "knock knock knock" (door is locked?  Hmmm) "Gimme a sec"  I've never caught my mother doing it.

----------


## ClouD

> Is your brother by any chance ClouD? Oh lordy lord



olawd

----------


## nitsuJ

I put my hands over my eyes when I do it, because if I can't see anyone, no one can see me. Right???

EDIT: I've never been caught, but does it count if you're receiving a hand job and get caught?

----------


## Temperamental

> I put my hands over my eyes when I do it, because if I can't see anyone, no one can see me. Right???
> 
> EDIT: I've never been caught, but does it count if you're receiving a hand job and get caught?



LOL. you little ostrich you.

----------


## grasshoppa

its worse for the people that catch you...They have  an image burned in their brain for atlest a few weeks. Hard to not tell anyone. As for being caught, I was once caught looking at porn. Luckily I was just boner jamming, and not beating my meat, and even more luckily it was just a nude photo, hardly hard core.

lucky me  ::banana::

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

*fap fap fap fap*

----------


## Kromoh

> I walked in on my older brother having sex with his boyfriend about a year ago. I don't think he noticed me though.
> 
> Or maybe he did =0
> 
> But I've never been caught.



Bro?

Just kidding xD

----------


## Sandform

Lol I wont post the picture because it is pornographic...but I went to 4chan today because someone mentioned something about it on DV earlier.  I went to "random" on the misc. portion of the sight.  Lol made me laugh.  Someone put up a pornographic picture saying "tiem for faggots" or something like that (with time spelled like that lolz, I'm assuming it was made like that on purpose.)  then like another post was a picture of a bored looking naked guy with a chat bubble saying something like "sigh another gay fap thread."

----------


## Njd1990

Never been caught or caught anyone  :wink2: 

However my dad decided to snoop on my computer one day and managed to find tubgirl in my history (My friends and I used to trick each other into going to it) He was disgusted. To this day no one browses my computer, lol.

----------


## ashberry

OMG...YEH!!!!!! 
I was on holiday and my boyfriends dad was in the bedroom  full on with his lofty hat and sunnies on, stood naked WITH THE DOOR OPEN<<<IN FULL VIEW,, I passed into the kitchen and was making a cuppa for us all, the bedroom was right opposite the kitchen and while I was waiting for the coffee to brew, I looked and in awe, and HE JUST CARRIED ON!!!!!!!!!!!! with a grin. I thought, what a perv, anyway I went back outside and obviously couldnt tell the rest of his family, but fancy leaving the door open??? what the F*** :Eek: 

Now, I wanna know if you can do it in a lucid dream????????? hehe
or better still, if anyone or a spirit guide or dreamer has caught youz ::shock::

----------


## Xox

Woah ashberry. Rofl.  :laugh:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

That made me laugh, Ash.

----------


## ElmStreetCrusader

To MesTarrant...Yeah, I know about that ::shock::  The next day I forced my poor mother to tell me everything, and it turns out they're a tad kinky :tongue2: 

My dad once caught me looking at boobies...but my excuse was I'm trying to make a dressup game in flash...and I got away with it.

I like testing my parents by saying sometimes: Yeah, I couldn't sleep last night...and then I shock the crap outta my mom, so I'll know they did something.

Unfortunately I knew that a few times not by merely guessing, I love to call it: Listening to a CD by the Mamas and the Papas ::D: 

Anyway, hopefully my gf/mom/future boss/dad or anyone else that knows me never reads this...

EsC

----------


## ashberry

Well I can laugh now, but, after that I got  told things about other things he's done, so I would never leave my kids alone with him, And I threw him out of my house once for trying it on, out of the blue. Wierdo. I did tell his family and they   believed me...hmmm. I wonder why.

----------


## lysergic

First time i tripped, it was on LSA and the next morning i get up and i'm all philosophical feeling and shit. i'm walking around the house thinking about how amazing life is and i hear this choking sound in the guest room. WTF! right? 

open the door. dad's hittin' it doggy style.

i went and sat in my room for like 2 hours. then my mom comes in there and decides it's the perfect time to have "the sex talk". 

#1. DADS DO THE SEX TALK THING
#2. PERFECT FUCKING TIMING MOM!

the fact that i was coming down off of my first full blown trip [which was a huge deal to me at the time, considering it's probably the most amazing thing I'd experienced at the time.] everything was so damn perfect until i opened the fucking door... 
it was like 11:00 in the morning. and they say, "we didn't think you'd be up."

i'm thinking "fuck you!!!! horny fucking bitches!!!!!!" and right behind that thought comes "never mind never mind never mind"

damn it all.

so i feel your pain fellow traumatized sons and daughters.
never caught anyone beating it, never been caught.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

::D:  LULZ dat SUXXX!!!

----------


## ashberry

> First time i tripped, it was on LSA and the next morning i get up and i'm all philosophical feeling and shit. i'm walking around the house thinking about how amazing life is and i hear this choking sound in the guest room. WTF! right? 
> 
> open the door. dad's hittin' it doggy style.
> 
> i went and sat in my room for like 2 hours. then my mom comes in there and decides it's the perfect time to have "the sex talk". 
> 
> #1. DADS DO THE SEX TALK THING
> #2. PERFECT FUCKING TIMING MOM!
> 
> ...



oh god, haha oh god, *then cringes*
and the total recovery time was??

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Probabaly is still going through his head
 ::hump:: 
Remember me???

----------


## Kromoh

Lol, after reading some of the shit here I just remembered something that happened to me.

I used to go to my grandma's house and all, and my male cousin would go too, and we'd get all into some playful stuff xD
Nothing really happened, but at some time we were faking doing the thing dog-style, and my younger (female) cousin came in. it was sooo embarrassing  *.* Luckily my cousin is a very adamant person and started a fight with her for some other reason, which left no room for questions about what we were doing.  :tongue2:

----------


## Everlong

I've never been caught jerking it, same for catching someone else. However, there has been multiple occasions when someone walks in on me while I am watching porn. Luckily, my laptop always faces me, and I am always fast enough to shut the window before my dad comes and checks what I am doing. So I don't look suspicious, I have another browser open to starcraft2.com or something, so I can easily hide what I could have been doing.

I know my younger brothers look at porn, because they always forget to clear the google search history on the computers. So I drop down the history, and I see all of the regular things that an 11 year old boy would type into the Google Image search; boobs, tits, viginas (spelt incorrectly of course), hot chicks, sex, girls kissing, meatspin (jk on that one), ass, and maybe celebrities such as Paris Hilton and Jessica Alba naked. I just laugh when I see these and know that I can hold it against them whenever I feel like it.  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  (I know, I'm mean.) Thank god they don't know about Redtube....

----------


## Xandier

omg this thread is awsome

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Hellz yea it is!

----------


## John11

I've never caught anyone, but I was semi-caught in college once.  My roommate was away, and it was late.  I had the light off and I was jacking of to porn on my laptop.  I heard the door open behind me and I covered up and minimized the porn (or so I thought).  Anyway, it was a friend of my roommate's dropping off a book he borrowed.  I tried to act like nothing was going on and I told him to go ahead and drop it on the counter.  He did so and left, and then I turn around back to my laptop to notice the porn had still been playing when he was in there.  ::doh::

----------


## SassyGirl16

I caught my parents doing it, a couple of years ago ( I was 14 i think). It was about 10 at night & I walked into my parents room becouse I needed to get my book. And there they were on the bed. They yelled at me to get out ( like I needed to be told I was already runing towards the door). 
 I couldn't look them in the face for a LONG time. Still makes me want to puke just thinking about it  :Eek:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

::hump::

----------


## Marvo

> 



You gradually write shorter and shorter messages, don't you?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lol I guess I do.  I'll start putting in a little more effort, I guess...

----------


## Marvo

I got a better idea; don't write at all, if the original purpose of your message was just to write one word/smiley.

----------


## Everlong

> I've never caught anyone, but I was semi-caught in college once.  My roommate was away, and it was late.  I had the light off and I was jacking of to porn on my laptop.  I heard the door open behind me and I covered up and minimized the porn (or so I thought).  Anyway, it was a friend of my roommate's dropping off a book he borrowed.  I tried to act like nothing was going on and I told him to go ahead and drop it on the counter.  He did so and left, and then I turn around back to my laptop to notice the porn had still been playing when he was in there.



OMG LOL! That would be so awkward for the guy walking into your room. I remember watching porn on my laptop when someone walked in. I minimized the window, but the video continued to play, and you could hear a faint moaning noise coming from my headphones  ::doh:: . My brother came in to borrow a computer game from my room. When he heard the noise, he asked, 'What is that noise?' He was my younger brother, so he didn't get suspicious. I quickly shut off the sound, and said 'Nothing..'

Closest I have come to getting caught.

----------


## grasshoppa

> Never been caught or caught anyone 
> 
> However my dad decided to snoop on my computer one day and managed to find tubgirl in my history (My friends and I used to trick each other into going to it) He was disgusted. To this day no one browses my computer, lol.



tubgirl is hawt hawt hawt

----------


## Siиdяed

> My dad once caught me looking at boobies...but my excuse was I'm trying to make a dressup game in flash...and I got away with it.



Wat.

----------


## heumy

Never been caught, but have had a couple of close calls. My door has been locked, and my mom always tells me not to lock it, so when I'm going at it, I lock my door, and my Mom has knocked on the door, and luckily she never asks why I locked it, she just reminds me to not lock it.

----------


## IZ

Well I never got caught, but then again I kinda repress memories like that it I did.

But my ex's brother-in-law walked in on us while we were getting it on. I think he even knew what was going on before walking in, he just wanted to see a live show. I was actually banging her doggy-style too. I don't know how long he was peeking through the door (not locked) but he eventualy busted in acting like he just opened the door and was suprised to see us. MY @SS. Didn't get that embarressed, me and her actually got a good laugh out of it. But deffinetly a big mood killer.

----------


## Umbrasquall

I read a news article about a guy at some college who likes to do it in public. Apparently he snuck up on a girl in the library and did it behind her. She was traumatized when she turned around after hearing weird noises. The guy got suspended afterwards.

----------


## Patrick

> I read a news article about a guy at some college who likes to do it in public. Apparently he snuck up on a girl in the library and did it behind her. She was traumatized when she turned around after hearing weird noises. The guy got suspended afterwards.



Traumatized? I would be flattered.

----------


## Temperamental

> Well I never got caught, but then again I kinda repress memories like that it I did.
> 
> But my ex's brother-in-law walked in on us while we were getting it on. I think he even knew what was going on before walking in, he just wanted to see a live show. I was actually banging her doggy-style too. I don't know how long he was peeking through the door (not locked) but he eventualy busted in acting like he just opened the door and was suprised to see us. MY @SS. Didn't get that embarressed, me and her actually got a good laugh out of it. But deffinetly a big mood killer.



lol  ::laughhard::  ::hump::

----------


## AmazeO XD

Haha, I'm pretty chill with my parents.

One night I heard them doing the funny business, and the next morning I looked at my mom and said..

"Hey mom, next time you and dad are doing the funny stuff, keep it down."

And she gave me this look.. about a minute later she's like..

"It was the TV you were hearing."

And I'm like..

"Well what the fuck were you watching?"

LO!L





> But my ex's brother-in-law walked in on us while we were getting it on. I think he even knew what was going on before walking in, he just wanted to see a live show. I was actually banging her doggy-style too. I don't know how long he was peeking through the door (not locked) but he eventualy busted in acting like he just opened the door and was suprised to see us. MY @SS. Didn't get that embarressed, me and her actually got a good laugh out of it. But deffinetly a big mood killer.



So I was engaged to this bitch once, right?  Well I totally had a hard-on for her little brother's girfriend.  So one time, I waited until they went into his room, and I jerked off while watching them do it.  They were doing it doggy-style too!  I was peeking through the door for about 5 minutes ( it wasn't locked) and eventually I busted in all "Oh, shit!".  I totally knew they were doing it.  It didn't seem to bother her though, she wants mah dick.

----------


## Catbus

I've been caught entirely too many times, luckily only like two or three times by my mom, and like once by dad.

The worst was when I was laying on my bed (futon) and fapping while listening to some trance song so I couldn't hear anything and of course I had my eyes closed. Anyway, I finish all over myself and wipe it off with a towel like usual, and get up out of bed and mom and dad are both standing in the doorway.

That was the first time they walked in on me I think, most of the other times they've just opened the door and I'll say something along the lines of "I'm busy."

A lot of my friends have walked in on me also, but I fap at everybody's house so that's to be expected.

----------


## Temperamental

> I've been caught entirely too many times, luckily only like two or three times by my mom, and like once by dad.
> 
> The worst was when I was laying on my bed (futon) and fapping while listening to some trance song so I couldn't hear anything and of course I had my eyes closed. Anyway, I finish all over myself and wipe it off with a towel like usual, and get up out of bed and mom and dad are both standing in the doorway.
> 
> That was the first time they walked in on me I think, most of the other times they've just opened the door and I'll say something along the lines of "I'm busy."
> 
> A lot of my friends have walked in on me also, but I fap at everybody's house so that's to be expected.



LOL
omg
 why were they standing in the doorway? they're so mean!

----------


## Kromoh

> LOL
> omg
>  why were they standing in the doorway? they're so mean!



Haha, better stand in the doorway than try to call his attention.

----------


## nikkir90

i've seen my bro doing it before but he doesn't know i saw lol

----------


## Xei

Great first post. A+.

----------


## Xox

I used to catch people masturbating, but now I catch them fucking. I don't even blink anymore. :0

----------


## stormcrow

> i've seen my bro doing it before but he doesn't know i saw lol



creepy...

I used to walk in on people in GG park and Buena Vista park in San Francisco, which was disturbing because it was usually two dudes.

----------


## Solarflare

> creepy...
> 
> I used to walk in on people in GG park and Buena Vista park in San Francisco, which was disturbing because it was usually two dudes.



O.o LMFAO

----------


## DeletePlease

I had pillow in front of me once (the doors were being replaced, I thought a pillow would provide ample cover) and when she happened to enter the room, I told my sister I was doing sit-ups. I needed the pillow in front of me because it let me know if I was going far enough. I then demonstrated by sitting up far enough that my chin hit the pillow. She walked away without a word, obviously she bought it. There's no way she could have seen through my clever ruse.

----------


## Ilumirath

I was walking in the woods one day, when I saw like 50 meters ahead of me two 40's yrs olds or something humping each other against a tree

----------


## Solarflare

-.-

thats SOOOOOOO CUTE!  :Big laugh:

----------


## iOrbital

I've never been caught personally but I have walked in on someone. I was in college and coming back from class a little bit early. My roomate and I usually kept our door locked so I keyed into my room and there my roomate was(his back to me, but his computer screen to me) beating it to Hentai. Oh and I walked in on my friend. I texted him and asked what he was doin, he didn't reply so I figured I'd walk down to his room and wake him up(hes a big napper). So i walk in(he always left his door unlocked) and there he is, beating like a mad man. The funny thing is that he didnt notice that I came in. I turned around and left immediately when I knew what was going on, but he asked me later that day if I walked in on him. I told him I did and now its a running joke between the both of us. You dont know how many jokes there are that have to do with walking in on someone before they're finished :laugh:

----------


## zebrah

Nope, never been caught, never caught anyone.

I wouldn't mind it staying that way either.

----------


## Ahluffyouh

I've also caught my brother fapping. :I
We were driving in the car to Florida, a ten-hour drive.. He was using his jacket as a little fort on his side of the backseat. I saw him moving around a lot under it but just assumed that he had been playing roughly with his DS. After a bit I decided to lift up the jacket because I wanted to see what game he had been playing.. UGH, you know how the rest goes.
I really wouldn't have cared, but the fact that he was just a couple feet away from me while do so.. /shivers

----------


## sloth

I walked into my spare bedroom. The door was open, and my friend was going at it. I was like, "Oh, sorry dude." Then I grabbed a playboy and threw it in there.
He had been staying at my house for like a week. Can't blame the guy.

----------


## DeletePlease

> I've also caught my brother fapping. :I
> We were driving in the car to Florida, a ten-hour drive.. He was using his jacket as a little fort on his side of the backseat. I saw him moving around a lot under it but just assumed that he had been playing roughly with his DS. After a bit I decided to lift up the jacket because I wanted to see what game he had been playing.. UGH, you know how the rest goes.
> I really wouldn't have cared, but the fact that he was just a couple feet away from me while do so.. /shivers





How'd your parents react? xD

----------


## Saturos

lmao I've had a couple of close calls. I was sleeping over at a friend's house and I woke up pretty early so I started reading a comic and there was a hot girl bathing in a river or something, didn't get caught though. I also had a wet dream sleeping over at another friend's house. Once I was in the bathroom doing it with just my shirt on (don't ask) and my brother opened the door which I forgot to lock -_- But why he would open a closed bathroom door eludes me, lol. And I've also caught him jacking off while watching TV.

----------


## Oktober

I have been caught once by my dad :Oh noes: . But he didn't want to embarrass me so he acted as if he didn't even notice.
That was a huge relief for me because I really thought he didn't catch me. But after the 'event' it's crystal clear that he must have seen me, it would be impossible not to hear/see me.

But I have kind of repressed that memory. and I caught my brother over a dozen times masturbating. Most of the times when he was on his computer, but also when he was on my mom's laptop -In the living room-. And also when he was watching TV and i was in the room next to him, my other brother filmed it and showed it to me and we caught him together.

----------


## fOrceez

> You poor thing!!
> 
> I've never caught anyone.. I have heard _noises_ coming from my parents' bedroom one evening when I got home a little earlier than expected. I ran back downstairs and emailed my best friend's mom because I was so traumatized.  Then about an hour later I decided it was safe enough to emerge out of my hiding place, *and I saw my parents chasing each other around the kitchen table*.

----------


## Solarflare

> I have been caught once by my dad. But he didn't want to embarrass me so he acted as if he didn't even notice.
> That was a huge relief for me because I really thought he didn't catch me. But after the 'event' it's crystal clear that he must have seen me, it would be impossible not to hear/see me.
> 
> But I have kind of *repressed* that memory. and I caught my brother over a dozen times masturbating. Most of the times when he was on his computer, but also when he was on my mom's laptop -In the living room-. And also when he was watching TV and i was in the room next to him, my other brother filmed it and showed it to me and we caught him together.



I was hopng to find a gif of Milhouse from simpsons eating a repressitol but i guess this'll do

----------


## Xox

> I've also caught my brother fapping. :I
> We were driving in the car to Florida, a ten-hour drive.. He was using his jacket as a little fort on his side of the backseat. I saw him moving around a lot under it but just assumed that he had been playing roughly with his DS. After a bit I decided to lift up the jacket because I wanted to see what game he had been playing.. UGH, you know how the rest goes.
> I really wouldn't have cared, but the fact that he was just a couple feet away from me while do so.. /shivers



 Oh my gawd...that's gross. :'(

----------


## Solarflare

...

they're all gross :/

----------


## Xox

> ...
> 
> they're all gross :/



No, some are quite enjoyable.

----------


## Solarflare

tru dat tru dat

----------


## Raspberry

Furthest i've got is hearing my brother through a wall. It was pretty bad because it's not like he just jumped up and shouted or anything since I didn't walk in. Eventually I just shouted "what are you DOING in there!?" but got no reply for several minutes. I was trying to get into the bathroom to pee before going to bed.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I heard my parents one time. I was like "Welp" and went to bed. 

My dad caught me fappin one time, but I think he pretended not to notice. I was fappin up a storm, then all of a sudden, door opened. Then it closed. That was all that I know.

And once, I was caught fooling around with a girlie in my grandpa's pool. Yup.

----------


## Raspberry

> I heard my parents one time. I was like "Welp" and went to bed. 
> 
> My dad caught me fappin one time, but I think he pretended not to notice. I was fappin up a storm, then all of a sudden, door opened. Then it closed. That was all that I know.
> 
> And once, I was caught fooling around with a girlie in my grandpa's pool. Yup.



Before my parents broke up I used to hear them _all of the time._ My room is right next to theirs, with my bed set against the wall. The wall I might add, is very thin. There may as well be no wall at all. I also heard my brother going at it a few nights ago. I was half asleep and then all of a sudden "bump bump bump". I froze and forced myself to fall asleep faster.

I've been caught kissing a guy in a tent but other than that, nothing haha. It was awkward though because we were in the same sleeping bag..

----------


## Burke

One of my friends walked in on some freshman "chocking the chicken" in the bathroom. Not even in the stall either, right around the corner by the urnials, no door or anything to hide behind.

----------


## tommo

> My dad caught me fappin one time, but I think he pretended not to notice. I was *fappin up a storm*, then all of a sudden, door opened. Then it closed. That was all that I know.



LMFAO!

Yeah.... man I've been caught so many times it's not even funny.  Same thing as someguy.
Two or three other times I have been caught as well.  And once having sex.

----------


## StrDreamer

Have I been caught?

Nope, but there were definitely close calls - especially when I'm going at it and I don't hear the footsteps until they're like almost outside the door, while I'm browsing porn/hentai on the pc. I have enough time to quickly zip the pants and act as if I'm browsing on the desktop before the parents knock and come in - the computer is facing away from the door, so I have enough time to quickly close out and pull up a different tab. When they would leave, I would ponder a few moments before using new tabs to "reopen closed tabs".

Have I caught anyone?

I haven't clearly caught someone openly in the act. However, when I was in high school in either 10th or 11th grade, there was this one male at a lunch table who would spend a lot of time with his hand just underneath the table. People believed that he was masturbating o a regular basis, as they all told each other. A few quick observations one day was all it took to believe that.

----------


## Erii

> I haven't clearly caught someone openly in the act. However, when I was in high school in either 10th or 11th grade, there was this one male at a lunch table who would spend a lot of time with his hand just underneath the table. People believed that he was masturbating o a regular basis, as they all told each other. A few quick observations one day was all it took to believe that.



 ::shock:: 
that is interesting

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> Before my parents broke up I used to hear them _all of the time._ My room is right next to theirs, with my bed set against the wall. The wall I might add, is very thin. There may as well be no wall at all. I also heard my brother going at it a few nights ago. I was half asleep and then all of a sudden "bump bump bump". I froze and forced myself to fall asleep faster.
> 
> I've been caught kissing a guy in a tent but other than that, nothing haha. It was awkward though because we were in the same sleeping bag..



My mom/step dad openly say in front of me when they're going to do it to gross me out O_o

And kissing? Awww  ::D:  I was doing a bit more than kissing teehee...

----------


## Seanchaidh

Apparently a boy my family knew was caught doing it in school.  My sister came home one day and just burst out saying it.  We were all like "Haha!".  Totally funny.

----------


## Kutay

nope neither being caught or have caught someone  ::D:  
I'm pretty happy 'bout that  :smiley:

----------


## mooseantlers

My dad caught me masturbating, he never saw anything, but it was really obvious.

----------


## mooseantlers

> beating it to hentai.



 :Big laugh:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmao. I almost forgot about this, but I'd say it's pretty relevant...not to mention _hilarious_.
Okla judge caught masturbating in court - Family, Politics, and Entertainment

----------


## Solarflare

> Lmao. I almost forgot about this, but I'd say it's pretty relevant...not to mention _hilarious_.
> Okla judge caught masturbating in court - Family, Politics, and Entertainment



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOL

----------


## Oneironautic

I have never been caught or caught anyone, but one of my friends was having sex with her boyfriend in a wood when they were disturbed by a dog, closely followed by owner...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oh, I forgot to mention:

Since the last time I posted my "caught/been caught" status in this thread, I got caught having sex in my truck with a co-worker, in her driveway, by her roommate who was obsessing over her. Wasn't a pretty scene. He started throwing all of her shit out on the lawn and almost kicked her out of the house. Lol.

This was back in like, November, I think?

----------


## mooseantlers

> Lmao. I almost forgot about this, but I'd say it's pretty relevant...not to mention _hilarious_.
> Okla judge caught masturbating in court - Family, Politics, and Entertainment



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Caught red handed. And still denies it.

----------


## dasmiez

Well, fortunately I've never been caught or caught someone masturbating; don't want to make up for it either!
However, my former mother-in-law once came in just while my ex-girlfriend, her daughter, was sitting atop of me, having some fun. Ew. Luckily we all were really easy and laughed about it afterward.  ::content::

----------


## Oros

Haha, nice thread  ::D: 
Haven't been caught masturbating, even though I have been caught having sex a couple of times.
My friend almost got caught though. Hilarious story  ::D:  He was watching porn and had just finished so to speak when his mom got home. His pants were at his ankles so he had to jump with his feet together to the toilet and made it JUST in time. Imagine if he wouldn't, jumping around the room naked with a semi-wood and his mom sees it XD

----------


## Solarflare

> Haha, nice thread 
> Haven't been caught masturbating, even though I have been caught having sex a couple of times.
> My friend almost got caught though. Hilarious story  He was watching porn and had just finished so to speak when his mom got home. His pants were at his ankles so he had to jump with his feet together to the toilet and made it JUST in time. Imagine if he wouldn't, jumping around the room naked with a semi-wood and his mom sees it XD



i think this would have been much more interesting if he got caught  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucid_boy

I went to a small private school, and I was caught masturbating in Class by a teacher in 5th grade. Thankfully, because I was so young, nothing really came of it. Coincidentally though, we started an unscheduled, week long, Sex-ed lesson the next Monday. I always wondered at the timing.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oros

> i think this would have been much more interesting if he got caught



 It sure would. That would be TOO funny XD

----------


## Oros

> I went to a small private school, and *I was caught masturbating in Class by a teacher in 5th grade*.



 ::shock:: 
Like.... When your classmates were sitting right nex to you?  ::shock::

----------


## Squishdiboo

I had a boyfriend who would openly masturbate in front of me, but for some reason he'd freak out if I happened to walk in on him when he was in the middle of it.  What's the deal with that?  It's not like it was something I'd never seen before, or something that bothered me.

----------


## Marvo

> I had a boyfriend who would openly masturbate in front of me, but for some reason he'd freak out if I happened to walk in on him when he was in the middle of it.  What's the deal with that?  It's not like it was something I'd never seen before, or something that bothered me.



That's actually kind of funny. I don't know how I would react.

----------


## Quantiq

Myself? Nope, never been caught, and I hope to keep it like that.  :tongue2: 

However, it seems like I always catch people masturbating in strange public places. I've seen people on the metro, beach, even in my own room (that guy isn't my friend anymore) who I caught masterbating.

Possibly the worst situation where I've seen someone caught masturbating was last year in grade 11 of High School. This guy in my english class who sat adjacent to me just put his english textbook right in front of him and started masterbating, in class! Like what you supposed to do in a situation like that? Tell someone? Just leave it? I guess I just tried to ignore it until when he was finished he wiped his semen all over the guy who was adjacent to him on the otherside. Anyway, gets worse. The guy next to him yells and screams basically because I guess he knew what he was doing as well. He just ran around the class screaming and the teacher was like, "What's going on!?" and that kid was like, "Reuben just wiped his semen all over my shirt! How am I supposed to wear this shirt again?!" the teacher was sort of confused in a way, "What do you mean he wiped semen all over your shirt?" "He was masturbating in class!" 5 other people basically said the same thing and the teacher was like, "You all saw him do this?" I guess he didn't believe us at first and thought it was a joke but after that he called the Vice Principal down to the class. 

Anyway, turns out he ended up getting suspended. Apparently, they were thinking of expelling him but there wasn't anything in the "school code of conduct" which dealt with a situation like this.

Yeah that was a bad memory for me. Anyone else have a similar experience like this?  ::|:

----------


## funnky

i jerk in class all the time. i like to live on the edge

----------


## Squishdiboo

The cool thing about being a girl is, if you know the right tricks, you can masturbate in public without anyone being the wiser.

----------


## Darkmatters

> i jerk in class all the time. i like to live on the edge



Get caught doing it and you won't have class anymore. Take that however you want.   :Shades wink:

----------


## tommo

> Yeah that was a bad memory for me. Anyone else have a similar experience like this?



 Oh holy fucking shit man lol

Nope.... no, I think your experience takes the cake.





> The cool thing about being a girl is, if you  know the right tricks, you can masturbate in public without anyone being  the wiser.



Or you could just stick a quiet vibrator up there and orgasm periodically throughout the day.

----------


## Solarflare

i never ever close the door to the room im in when im masturbating. Sometimes my bro or parents or whatever are in the next room. But i still do it  ::D:

----------


## Quantiq

> i never ever close the door to the room im in when im masturbating. Sometimes my bro or parents or whatever are in the next room. But i still do it



Well that's in your own house. I mean, if your parents or your brother don't really care then its not like its a big deal or anything. Even in public I don't really mind, kind of strange but hey if its your thing then good for you.

Its when it gets to the stage where people wipe semen on others when they finish that it gets pretty bad.  ::|:

----------


## Solarflare

oh, the last thing i would want is for them to see O_O





> Its when it gets to the stage where people wipe semen on others when they finish that it gets pretty bad.



Oh yeah thats just nasty  ::?:

----------


## EmoScreamo

Do you know this Vid?
Female Train Conductor Leaves Intercom On - YouTube
Play with sound when you are alone.

BTT: I guess I never was caught shaking hands with the unemployed, at least I hope so. 
But I was caught having Sex several times. 

When I did a hiking tour through the forests with some friends I heared the revealing 'fapfapfap' from a guy next to me. I pretended being asleep.

----------


## Squishdiboo

> Or you could just stick a quiet vibrator up there and orgasm periodically throughout the day.



Who said that wasn't one of the tricks?

----------


## Linkzelda

> *beating it to Hentai*.








> 




*whistles innocently*

Me caught? Almost. My mother asked me while I was in the bathroom, "Are you---are you masturbating?" I pretended I didn't hear her and said "Huh?"

She was like "Are you--herpa derp--what you are doing in there?" XD

----------


## Arra

> Do you know this Vid?
> Female Train Conductor Leaves Intercom On - YouTube
> Play with sound when you are alone.



Holy fuck lol

----------


## WDr

Yeah, I know the last post was like 10 days ago, but i just couldn't resist  :tongue2:

----------


## Greedy302

Man... I've never gotten caught... EVER.... until now.  For some reason, I decided to do it outside of my normal man-cave, and did it out in my woods while I was out on a walk... was just nonchalantly sitting on a bench when this elderly man walks RIGHT past me... I quickly recoil and try my best to cover up but I'm pretty sure he saw me, although he made no notable signs to suggest it.  I kinda feel sick to my stomach that I just made some man going about his business see me like that, and now I feel like a fucked up pedo for doing it in the woods (I've never done it in an open public area like that)

----------


## Linkzelda

> Yeah, I know the last post was like 10 days ago, but i just couldn't resist









> Man... I've never gotten caught... EVER.... until now.  For some reason, I decided to do it outside of my normal man-cave, and did it out in my woods while I was out on a walk... was just nonchalantly sitting on a bench when this elderly man walks RIGHT past me... I quickly recoil and try my best to cover up but I'm pretty sure he saw me, although he made no notable signs to suggest it.  I kinda feel sick to my stomach that I just made some man going about his business see me like that, and now I feel like a fucked up pedo for doing it in the woods (I've never done it in an open public area like that)



Owch.

----------


## Arra

> Man... I've never gotten caught... EVER.... until now.  For some reason, I decided to do it outside of my normal man-cave, and did it out in my woods while I was out on a walk... was just nonchalantly sitting on a bench when this elderly man walks RIGHT past me... I quickly recoil and try my best to cover up but I'm pretty sure he saw me, although he made no notable signs to suggest it.  I kinda feel sick to my stomach that I just made some man going about his business see me like that, and now I feel like a fucked up pedo for doing it in the woods (I've never done it in an open public area like that)



That sounds terrible.
But why is this your first post?  You join a lucid dreaming forum and go straight for the masturbation thread?

Btw, my answer to this thread title is no and no, although there was a time I may have caught my brother but I'm not sure.  I'm really paranoid about that kind of thing.

----------


## Darkmatters

> That sounds terrible.
> But why is this your first post?  You join a lucid dreaming forum and go straight for the masturbation thread?



Lol exactly what I was thinking!! That was 3 days ago and it's still his only post. I guess he did a web search for masturbation or being caught masturbating and it led him here.

----------


## Linkzelda



----------


## Greedy302

You are correct, I was so mortified I decided to google it and found these forums  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Original Poster

> You are correct, I was so mortified I decided to google it and found these forums



Welcome to Dreamviews. Please help yourself to a beverage and some pizza bagels.

----------


## Linkzelda

> Welcome to Dreamviews. Please help yourself to a beverage and some pizza bagels.



 ::muffin::  ::aphiusiscrazy:: 

Those are supplements as well. Don't forget about our induction techniques thread! 

And Welcome to Dreamviews!

----------


## Melanie

Yeah I stood home from school and walked in on my sisters boyfriend watching porn on a flat screen masturbating..Eww

----------


## Milotic

Never. I always keep keep the door locked. Duh!

----------


## Mindraker

_Got caught having sex with my gf in high school behind the baseball field.  And in the baseball field.  And...  oh hell that was so long ago you don't need to know it all.  But yeah I got caught a few times.

Once my roommate pulled out his wanker during study hour and went all the way... no shame...  can't forget that one.  Weird fucker._

----------


## quietness

Wow. This is an old thread. (>_<) I have never been caught myself (I think  ::shock:: ), but a roommate used to masturbate when he thought everyone in the room is sleeping. I guess nobody bothered to tell him that he rocks the bed when he does it.  ::D: 

Anyway, I was just looking around to see if anyone found any connection with LD and masturbation when I found this thread. Was wondering if it helps LD or prevents it, or whatever. (^_^)

----------


## ZeraCook

Never been caught Masturbating, but I've caught a few bros, and I've been caught having sex in public.

----------


## Supernova

> and I've been caught having sex in public.



You can't drop that on us and not have some kind of story to tell.

----------


## ZeraCook

Lols, Well My old GF had a thing for sex in public places that she frequented.... it was in a church/school Playground. way after hours. at night. Who would have know that Elementary teachers stay at the school till nine at night?

----------


## Universal Mind

> Lols, Well My old GF had a thing for sex in public places that she frequented.... it was in a church/school Playground. way after hours. at night. Who would have know that Elementary teachers stay at the school till nine at night?



They were waiting around to have sex on the playground, and you were in their spot.

----------


## AURON

Thank God I never caught anyone masturbating, but I think my friend caught me masturbating once....I stayed over her house for like 2 weeks I think, and just had to get rid of blue balls. The room is U shaped so I had time to get rid of the towel...but she came in there quickly, and like immediately started talking to me.  I think she just kinda ignored it for both of our sakes. 

I caught my friend having sex in a hotel room.  He thought I was asleep.  What a clown. I got my revenge with a blind double date that lead to a hotel room. My girl was a lot more friskier than his.

 I've gotten caught having sex several times in public, and once while receiving a hand job. There was this other time, when I was tit fucking a girl, and I totally finished, and my niece pulled up behind us. Car was all fogged out, and I still had my shirt off, but she got everything on in time.  She came up and saw us, and to this day STILL thinks I was having sex with her. I walked in on my room mate getting his dick sucked, and he still tries to deny that moment, and finally some girl pulled my penis out and started sucking it right when my friend was there.

Damn after reading this....it sounds like I get crazy action all the time, but no....all that stuff has been like over 7 years ago.  Moral of the story: Get it while you can, no matter who show's up, it might be a while before next time.

----------


## Iokheira

Why aren't any girls posting in this thread? It's not like we don't do it...  ::rolleyes:: 

I have been caught by my mom twice when I was young, she just said "Don't do that." the first time and "Shut your door!" the second.

However, I have caught some people jacking off, one guy in high school who had his hand down his pants for a while and then was all "Smell my hand! Smell my hand!" to his friends, the other was a guy sort of hiding his dick under a program in church making quiet moaning noises. It was even harder than usual to pay attention to the sermon. Thank goodness I've never caught any of my family doing it.

But one time I was with my boyfriend and I had super chapped lips, but lost the chapstick that was in my purse. So we decided to go back to my house to get some since it was on the way. We open up the door, hear a shout, running, and a slamming door. Then later my mom said "This is why we always tell you to CALL BEFORE YOU COME HOME!" We were so embarrassed.

----------


## Alyzarin

I got caught by my dad my very first time. No other moments come to mind though.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Why aren't any girls posting in this thread? It's not like we don't do it... 
> 
> I have been caught by my mom twice when I was young, she just said "Don't do that." the first time and "Shut your door!" the second.
> 
> However, I have caught some people jacking off, one guy in high school who had his hand down his pants for a while and then was all "Smell my hand! Smell my hand!" to his friends, the other was a guy sort of hiding his dick under a program in church making quiet moaning noises. It was even harder than usual to pay attention to the sermon. Thank goodness I've never caught any of my family doing it.
> 
> But one time I was with my boyfriend and I had super chapped lips, but lost the chapstick that was in my purse. So we decided to go back to my house to get some since it was on the way. We open up the door, hear a shout, running, and a slamming door. Then later my mom said "This is why we always tell you to CALL BEFORE YOU COME HOME!" We were so embarrassed.



IN high school?  Church?  Jeeze, what kind of town do you live in... jk  :Cheeky:

----------


## ThePreserver

At the most, I may have been HEARD masturbating (it was on family vacation, the roll-away beds are quite squeaky.)  Someone just asked "what's that noise?"

Kids, if your parents are people who like to walk into your room on a regular basis, lock it.

----------


## Shamanite

> *REMOVED QUOTE*



lmao... that was your first post on dreamviews ever?

----------


## Darkmatters

Probably his last too - certain threads just attract people wanting to say one thing online. But I mean, nobody cares since we don't even know who this guy is.

----------


## Shamanite

> Probably his last too - certain threads just attract people wanting to say one thing online. But I mean, nobody cares since we don't even know who this guy is.



Yea I guess so, I really hope his wife divorced him after that, he doesn't seem like a very good role model lol.

----------


## Rozollo

Just report the troll.

No and no to the question, but I've definitely seen people having sex, though it was less caught and more planned, I guess.

----------


## anderj101

*scrubs this page of the thread with a soapy mop...

I have caught a couple of people in my time. The most recent was in a parking lot of a Wal-Mart. ...in daylight, mind you!  ::shock::

----------


## acatalephobic

I was caught in school in the second grade, and the teacher reccommended to my parents that they take me to a doctor, because she thought something was medically wrong, or that I had been abused.

And once as an adult I was semi-caught performing a sex act on my boyfriend at the time at a party, but I think everyone just pretended as if they saw nothing for the sake of convenience.

Oh and once the same guy...we thought we were alone in the house until his Dad came barging in the room.   He immediately covered his whole face with his hands and backed out of the room like he had seen a ghost or something.

If witnessing a sex act is somehow traumatic for you in any way, use common courtesy and KNOCK FIRST.  

But in my opinion, masturbation or even sex is not really the worst thing you could catch someone doing in their...private time.   Awkward, sure, but not the worst.

----------


## Rozollo

> But in my opinion, masturbation or even sex is not really the worst thing you could catch someone doing in their...private time.   Awkward, sure, but not the worst.



It really isn't. If the person in the act is in a private place (bedroom and what not), it is the person who catches them at fault.

----------

